# West Michigan - Komatsu WA200 PT5 Loader



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

2008 Komatsu WA200 PT5 Loader
3300 hours
JRB fast attach
Third function
Tires at 70%
$65,000


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Needs to go also - make me an offer


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 28, 2002)

Looking at a loader like this for the upcoming season. Were you happy with its peformance and would you recommend it.Going to put a Metalpless plow on it.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Loved it, wouldn't plow with anything else. We ran a Danial's but doing over again or staying in business I'd do a Metalpless or HLA long before a Danials.


----------

